# Thanks KR



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bought some part from the above company.
All the parts i bought fitted like a glove,
Theres enough bad threads on here with bad service,
So i thought i better post up as these are great people to deal with & their products are as good as there service.
Parts Purchased
Lower front Splitter
sills
and Carbon Diffuser Vortex Fin Blades
All made in the wet Carbon,

Thanks again to Knight racer



Goldie


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Their carbon parts etc have always been of decent quality and pretty straight forward service


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Also had Great service from KR here.

Looking forward to seeing some pics Goldie!


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)

I can second that, great fitting products.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I purchased a wing, side vents and bonnet grills...problems with quality on all three items...very poor quality and they fail after a while.

I hope you won't suffer these issues


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh yes, bootlid "was" there


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

grahamc love your boot lid and a fantastic fit.
Ill post up some photos later, if not tomorrow.

Goldie


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Bought some part from the above company.
> All the parts i bought fitted like a glove,
> Theres enough bad threads on here with bad service,
> So i thought i better post up as these are great people to deal with & their products are as good as there service.
> ...


Good to see this positive feedback, I've never used him.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

This was taken this evening,
Sorry cars filthy and getting dark,
Bonnet
side skirts
F/Splitter all perfect and easy fit

Goldie


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

:bowdown1:Nice!


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

Wish I could say the same, had a KR MY12 Splitter collapse at V-Max yesterday ending my day on the first run!!!

And then checking the car over we also noticed the side skirt was about to fall off aswell.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Crazy said:


> Wish I could say the same, had a KR MY12 Splitter collapse at V-Max yesterday ending my day on the first run!!!
> 
> And then checking the car over we also noticed the side skirt was about to fall off aswell.


Albert is very clear that his products will last a year and then fail and basically F off after that point...makes Del Boy trotter seem like a quality retailer


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> This was taken this evening,
> Sorry cars filthy and getting dark,
> Bonnet
> side skirts
> ...


what rear spoiler is that? looks good...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> Albert is very clear that his products will last a year and then fail and basically F off after that point...makes Del Boy trotter seem like a quality retailer


My KR side skirts and rear valance have been on for a couple of years now and no issues, despite loads of 190mph+ runs.

Maybe it helps that I had KR do the install, although from what I could see they simply slotted into the standard fittings.

Aftermarket front splitters are notorious for breaking free at high speed. The GT-R I did the Gumball in during 2009 did the same with its Zele splitter.
Basically, think about what "more downforce" means. It's like hanging a considerable weight on the front of the splitter. If you don't reinforce the fittings, they will fail.

One of Litchfield's prototype carbon front splitters detached at the Ring a couple of years ago too. Iain has since had some steel plates made up to reinforce the bumper where it fits.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> .......
> 
> Aftermarket front splitters are notorious for breaking free at high speed. The GT-R I did the Gumball in during 2009 did the same with its Zele splitter.
> Basically, think about what "more downforce" means. It's like hanging a considerable weight on the front of the splitter. If you don't reinforce the fittings, they will fail.
> ...


This is true of splitters. My friends car (R32 GTR) had a mishap at 140mph+ where the front splitter (additional to the stock splitter) ripped off, taking the drivers side of the bumper with it :runaway:

We had to re-attach with cable ties and string until we got it back home lol

The R34 GTR Vspec has metal reinforcer's for the additional splitter it comes with from the factory


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> My KR side skirts and rear valance have been on for a couple of years now and no issues, despite loads of 190mph+ runs.
> 
> Maybe it helps that I had KR do the install, although from what I could see they simply slotted into the standard fittings.
> 
> ...


I am talking about rear wing cracking in repeated places and loosing its colour...side vents not fitting properly...bonnet vents delaminating...I am sure they looked after you David due to your profile in Evo and Vernin Kay...it is basically cheap rubbish that they rip people off over...basically crooks

Talk to the tuners on here of what they think of Knight Racer


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

grahamc said:


> Oh yes, bootlid "was" there


That is one dirty bitch, you should have put the pics up after the detailing :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

goldgtr35 said:


> This was taken this evening,
> Sorry cars filthy and getting dark,
> Bonnet
> side skirts
> ...


Oh Stu, you are falling for it, that moding BUG !!!!:chuckle:

See you on Thursday with al your "add on's" slowing you down :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> That is one dirty bitch, you should have put the pics up after the detailing :chuckle:


those are old pics, but they were already on photobucket... car is sparkling now!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> Albert is very clear that his products will last a year and then fail and basically F off after that point...makes Del Boy trotter seem like a quality retailer


is this the same Albert from RC Developments that tuned Evos?


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for the nice feedback Goldie, and thanks for the positive comments guys.

For those who have had some bad experience, I do apologise and please forward these issues directly to us to our email [email protected].

Although we do try to assist with any fitment issues for our products eg splitters, unfortunately we cannot speak for any products that havent been installed by ourselves. As already mentioned, a lot of aftermarket (and even stock) splitters have come off at high speeds due to failure in fitment or broken fitting points. We do manufacture re-inforcement brackets and these are now regularly used by the main GTR specialists on here too as well as ourselves..

We are constantly improving our products, in terms of quality, fitment and design. For instance, you may notice our very first generation of side skirts differ to our current ones in terms of design, quality and fitment. These our now our highest selling R35 product

All are welcome to visit us and view the products in the flesh yourselves we are based in Milton Keynes. SVM's Hulk, JM Import's JUN R1, Litchfield's new track car - all have KR Carbon Aero installed. They can also deal and install any of our products if they are closer to you...

Apologies for waffling on so much lol .. i'll stop there and wish you all a good night before we all start work again tomorrow morning....


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

goldgtr35 said:


> This was taken this evening,
> Sorry cars filthy and getting dark,
> Bonnet
> side skirts
> ...


Watch out Goldies got Downforce!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Vernonjones said:


> Watch out Goldies got Downforce!


should work better than his previous handling improvement approach of just placing his wallet over the axle struggling for grip :runaway:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

grahamc said:


> what rear spoiler is that? looks good...


APR rear spoiler graham
Very well made.

Goldie


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

pwpro said:


> should work better than his previous handling improvement approach of just placing his wallet over the axle struggling for grip :runaway:


Very funny.

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Goldie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, you have friends on here like I do Stu !!!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> I am talking about rear wing cracking in repeated places and loosing its colour...side vents not fitting properly...bonnet vents delaminating...I am sure they looked after you David due to your profile in Evo and Vernin Kay...it is basically cheap rubbish that they rip people off over...basically crooks
> 
> Talk to the tuners on here of what they think of Knight Racer


My KR rear wing is fading badly due to lack of UV protection....it now looks cheap and nasty. Never again.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

So glad I got mine wrapped, still as good as new after 2 years


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Karls said:


> My KR rear wing is fading badly due to lack of UV protection....it now looks cheap and nasty. Never again.


Yes that was same with mine and also started cracking along the top edge after just over a year...remember Albert stands by his goods for a year so bad luck and might let you have small discount off

Number of retailers have seen KR work and said they see repeated problems, with colour, fitment, cracking, fog patches where the carbon goes all misty.

The mark up Albert makes on this junk must be incredible. Hopefully more of us will speak out with the facts of our experience of the products and Albert will improve his junk or at least price it as junk.

Several people over the last few years have had issues with this stuff.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a KR OEM style rear wing and 2. 5 years later it still looks like new. I also have the front bumper cover which is looking good too.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

vxrcymru said:


> I have a KR OEM style rear wing and 2. 5 years later it still looks like new. I also have the front bumper cover which is looking good too.


Thanks 

You will find that this is the norm with all our Hybrid Carbon range of products and our Hybrid products go all over the world on very well known GTRs. These are superior in terms of quality, carbon weave consistency, fitment and finish... Pre-Preg dry carbon manufactured and therefore slightly more expensive.

We did in the past bring out some slightly more economical regular carbon range for trial with appropriate pricing, these have proved to be good too, but any that weren't up to standard, we have since stopped (like I said, we are constantly trialling products and improving them as times go by).

As with paintwork and general car care, normal maintenance and care is required to keep them in top condition, we have products for this.

Don't want to repeat myself but like I said in the last post, for those who have had issues please direct them to us at [email protected] we will of course be happy to help


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't want to repeat myself but like I said in the last post, for those who have had issues please direct them to us at [email protected] we will of course be happy to help 

And then what nothing!!! Remember me Albert

Hybrid my ass.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Had my nismo style hybrid bonnet on my 33 for maybe 4 years and its still looking good now nearly another year on.

Fitting and maintenance play a part in the life span of these things I guess.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

john beesla said:


> Don't want to repeat myself but like I said in the last post, for those who have had issues please direct them to us at [email protected] we will of course be happy to help
> 
> And then what nothing!!! Remember me Albert
> 
> Hybrid my ass.


Very true...Albert basically a con man...bangs on about quality...I bought three items and none of it from his budget range...every single item failed...Albert was basically go away...having talked to other sponsors on here they all tell stories of customers have Knight Racer and the quality being appalling.

Can't believe he still in business...he makes me sick...good mind to get him on Watchdog


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm feeling the same way about his products & they've only been on my car 2months before falling off, he's supposd to be going to view my car to see what he can do to make me happy but the only thing that will make me happy is having a full refund & ordering from elsewhere!!!


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Dunno if anyone can help me out. I recently purchased the nismo style side spats from these guys for my R32 GTR. My mate who is a bodywork specialist is currently trying to fit them but he's saying that they will not fit over the original side skirt. From what he can tell he said it looks like you need to cut off the rear section of the side skirt to fit them on? I thought these were just meant to go over the original side skirt?

Anyone themselves got these that would be able to advise?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Probably get a better answer from the R32 section in honestly but regarding fitment without pictures it's hard to given any real input or suggestions on the issue at hand I'd say.


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

JoshThePonce said:


> Dunno if anyone can help me out. I recently purchased the nismo style side spats from these guys for my R32 GTR. My mate who is a bodywork specialist is currently trying to fit them but he's saying that they will not fit over the original side skirt. From what he can tell he said it looks like you need to cut off the rear section of the side skirt to fit them on? I thought these were just meant to go over the original side skirt?
> 
> Anyone themselves got these that would be able to advise?


Yep, the original Nismo side spats/pods and skirts were in 2 pieces. If your stock skirts is one piece, then you need to trim the stock skirt for the nismo pod to fit. Otherwise you will need the nismo skirt as well (which is essentially the stock skirt but shorter hence most just trim it).

(But yes, best to respect the forum categories and keep this R35) 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Email sent


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Bought some part from the above company.
> All the parts i bought fitted like a glove,
> Theres enough bad threads on here with bad service,
> So i thought i better post up as these are great people to deal with & their products are as good as there service.
> ...


Stu, did the new aero make a big difference yesterday


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think so. great grip on corner but loosing a bit on the straights
But its the first time on 888s and a dry day. so it all helped.
The car never got overtaken once unless on a warm down lap.
Still after 2.5 years of ownership still cant get over what a fantasic car it is at everything.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
There a few people on here who has seen my garage,
since owning the GTR none get used. and a few are now up for sale,


Goldie


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> I think so. great grip on corner but loosing a bit on the straights
> But its the first time on 888s and a dry day. so it all helped.
> The car never got overtaken once unless on a warm down lap.
> Still after 2.5 years of ownership still cant get over what a fantasic car it is at everything.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> ...


Can't wait to see it tomorrrow, sounds good. Now you have to tune the aero, to get the best out of track days.:smokin:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

There's not a lot of tuning there,
Was running minimum down force on the rear, and canards are set at 15 deg.
It was amazing to say the least,
But would think it would knock off at least 10 mph top end,
Just want a good everyday track car, I know I'm never getting a track record,
But it's as much fun as I can handle,


Goldie


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I paid a deposit down on KR for an MY12 look on my GTR. I began to get nervous and after speaking to some tuners I asked Albert to cancel and he returned my deposit.

Sounds like I dodged a bullet.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

GTRSTILL said:


> I paid a deposit down on KR for an MY12 look on my GTR. I began to get nervous and after speaking to some tuners I asked Albert to cancel and he returned my deposit.
> 
> Sounds like I dodged a bullet.


Some tuner's :chuckle: that say's it all!!!

"Perfect fitment guaranteed" just like OEM it say's on the website

misleading if you ask me and false advertising!!!! 

Surprised to hear he coughed up your deposit well done.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Most tuners dont say many positive things about other suppliers in general ....from my 15 years personal experience in the GTR/Skyline scene. 

I've had paintwork done and hybrid carbon bonnets and parts from KR with no issues what so ever. End of the day if the fitting is not done properly and people really think they can keep their car outside in all weathers all day... More fool them. I dont think carbon from anywhere will with stand all the elements 24-7 for a lengthy period.... Plus stone chips, car wash acids etc etc

Be a little sensible people.... Another witch hunt!


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Mel HKS said:


> Most tuners dont say many positive things about other suppliers in general ....from my 15 years personal experience in the GTR/Skyline scene.
> 
> I've had paintwork done and hybrid carbon bonnets and parts from KR with no issues what so ever. End of the day if the fitting is not done properly and people really think they can keep their car outside in all weathers all day... More fool them. I dont think carbon from anywhere will with stand all the elements 24-7 for a lengthy period.... Plus stone chips, car wash acids etc etc
> 
> Be a little sensible people.... Another witch hunt!


Fair point Mel, and i can understand your bit about supplier's, but i wasn't talking about weathered carbon and i wasn't talking about carbon not being fitted properly either, my R34 AND R35 are garaged at all times and all work carried out on them is only done so by professional's!

Now you might be one of the Happy KR customer's but if you got the service i did AND waited the best part of a year to be sent replacement's that turned out to be exactly the same only to be told "They are all like that" then i think you would be slightly cheesed off too.

I'm not witch hunting, i was talking about falsely advertised product's that are supposed to be "perfect fitment guaranteed" like OEM.

I've worked hard to buy my car's they are my Pride and Joy, so when you buy something in good faith and get supplied shit then basically get f****d around it's not very nice!! 

I could of said something a long time ago started a thread etc if i wanted to witch hunt, but i kept quiet out of respect for the reputable tuner that fitted my part's.

There is alot more i could say, bear in mind we are on here as GTR owner's to discuss various issues aren't we!

But this is Goldie's thread so i'll leave it that for now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

So where is the place to buy these sort of products then?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Will64 said:


> So where is the place to buy these sort of products then?


After my experience I'd say original manufacturers
that make a quality bit of kit like ZELE
Not place's that sell ZELE "style" or Nismo "style" copied
Part's that are crap in quality and fitment.
Hope that help's


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

john beesla said:


> After my experience I'd say original manufacturers
> that make a quality bit of kit like ZELE
> Not place's that sell ZELE "style" or Nismo "style" copied
> Part's that are crap in quality and fitment.
> Hope that help's


Yes it does cheers. Maybe looking at getting some.


----------



## robgtr90 (Aug 3, 2013)

john beesla said:


> After my experience I'd say original manufacturers
> that make a quality bit of kit like ZELE
> Not place's that sell ZELE "style" or Nismo "style" copied
> Part's that are crap in quality and fitment.
> Hope that help's


I have personally seen johns side skirts and the fit was way off , not to mention the time it took for him to get any sort of compensation.

Personally after that il now be looking at getting zele carbon


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

john beesla said:


> Fair point Mel, and i can understand your bit about supplier's, but i wasn't talking about weathered carbon and i wasn't talking about carbon not being fitted properly either, my R34 AND R35 are garaged at all times and all work carried out on them is only done so by professional's!
> 
> Now you might be one of the Happy KR customer's but if you got the service i did AND waited the best part of a year to be sent replacement's that turned out to be exactly the same only to be told "They are all like that" then i think you would be slightly cheesed off too.
> 
> ...


Hi John
Don't worry about it being my thread,
I can only go on what I've purchased and fitted,
Front splitter,, first class finish and fitment 1st class,
Side skirts. First class finish and fitment. Tiny bit short on length if I'm picky
Rear defuser. First class all round,
Now as a lot of people know I run and own 2 Bodyshops so can't have any bad fitting bits on my car or my customers will take the piss rotten,
I am only talking about the parts I've purchased and fitted myself,
I've put on order some flappy paddles from them mid week.
Carbon fibre products have to be looked after who ever they are purchased of fitted by,
Car washes use acid to clean wheels, the people who work in these places are not very high up on the food chain and spray the stuff every where,
This will make gloss carbon go dull and will eat in to dry carbon,
I've never met Albert or talked to him on the phone,
I'm not a sales rep for him or on commission for his sales,, just thought i should point that out,lol

Goldie


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Hi John
> Don't worry about it being my thread,
> I can only go on what I've purchased and fitted,
> Front splitter,, first class finish and fitment 1st class,
> ...


Hi Goldie,

Cheers for that mate glad you didn't mind!

Very pleased to hear your glad with your purchase!!
Wish I was too!!

Side skirts being slightly short in length yes I can live with
but I have a 5mm gap on passenger side rear Quarter area 
and both skirts are out under front wing's, the replacement set 
Was the same, now after being told they are all like that makes me 
Wonder aren't yours out in that area? 
Wouldn't want to think I was told BS


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Hi John
> Don't worry about it being my thread,
> I can only go on what I've purchased and fitted,
> Front splitter,, first class finish and fitment 1st class,
> ...


What Front splitter you got Goldie? I've ordered the TS splitter after my skirmish with a cocking concrete island in the Total petrol stn in Calais en route to Spa. Interested to see if yours is the same??

Cheers
Louie


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Louie 
ive got the Ts splitter, fit is like OE. the fitting holes all lined up.
And one of Alberts staff. Told me when i collected it to fit bigger washers.
as there has been some coming adrift at Warp factor.
Me and one of my staff fitted it in less than a Hr.

John.
The side skirts are minimally short, \if you look at there red car in the add for them, you can see they come up short either end on that car.

As i said. never met Albert and can only comment on what ive purchased,

Goldie


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Louie
> ive got the Ts splitter, fit is like OE. the fitting holes all lined up.
> And one of Alberts staff. Told me when i collected it to fit bigger washers.
> as there has been some coming adrift at Warp factor.
> ...


Hey Bud thanks for the update:bowdown1:
Im still waiting for mine as ordered on the 5th but the last one was sold as someone came in to the showroom and purchased it just before I ordered online.....Am guessing that was you?? Albert has 12 coming in at the end of Sept so hopefully I'll get mine this or next week. Thanks for the heads up re the bigger washers which I shall get my mechanic to fit when its in for the front bumper re-paint Dam concrete island in Total petrol station Calais....Watch out for this chaps as it sticks out a mile and don't budge when you drive in to it...LOL

Cheers Louie


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Louie
> ive got the Ts splitter, fit is like OE. the fitting holes all lined up.
> And one of Alberts staff. Told me when i collected it to fit bigger washers.
> as there has been some coming adrift at Warp factor.
> ...


Goldie,

Like i said sideskirt's being short in length i can live with

I asked do you have a 5mm gap under the passenger side rear quarter and are both your side skirt's out under the front wing's?

Maybe i can put up some shot's of mine to give you an idea of what i'm talking about, as i'm sure you being in the bodyshop business would of rejected fitting part's that were so far out.

I'd be interested to know if your's are not out in the areas stated.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

john beesla said:


> Goldie,
> 
> Like i said sideskirt's being short in length i can live with
> 
> ...


Sorry mate .

mine fit fine all around no gaps any were except ends,
You can always send me the photos to [email protected], and ill see if i can think of a solution,

Goldie


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

John
Post the pics on here as I want to see how bad it is. I was about to order a set but will wait till you've posted so I can see how bad it is

Cheers
Louie


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Sorry mate .
> 
> mine fit fine all around no gaps any were except ends,
> You can always send me the photos to [email protected], and ill see if i can think of a solution,
> ...


Ah ha I see ya in Croydon! Good to know. PM coming in!!!:bowdown1:

Cheers
Louie


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Firestarter said:


> John
> Post the pics on here as I want to see how bad it is. I was about to order a set but will wait till you've posted so I can see how bad it is
> 
> Cheers
> Louie


It might be better for John to start his own thread as this one is in danger of being divided by the good and bad reports. Goldie has reported that he's pleased with KR service but if, others aren't, it really ought to be a new thread.

Thanks.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Sorry mate .
> 
> mine fit fine all around no gaps any were except ends,
> You can always send me the photos to [email protected], and ill see if i can think of a solution,
> ...


Goldie,

Interesting so you were supplied part's that don't have the issues that mine have!! 

Thank's for offering but there's no point in sending you any of the pics
as the only solution to this was to return the bad batch that was supplied to me and exchange for one's that fit correctly, for which i had to wait the best part of a year only to be let down and sent the same crap again.

Anyway glad you told me that now. :thumbsup:

TAZZ i understand what your saying and will take that on board thank's.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Firestarter said:


> Ah ha I see ya in Croydon! Good to know. PM coming in!!!:bowdown1:
> 
> Cheers
> Louie


weve got another Branch in Peckham,
My son Jazz runs that and i run the croydon Branch.

Goldie


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I Also think its run its course.


Goldie


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Stu, will you be at snetterton sprint next Sunday? I've got an original TS splitter, can compare quality if your around.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Alexinphuket said:


> Hey Stu, will you be at snetterton sprint next Sunday? I've got an original TS splitter, can compare quality if your around.


Hi Mate.

Should be there but not going to promise. loads on at work,
Need to get my head down for more carbon.. JOKING,,,

Goldie


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

Knight Ricer Strikes Again:flame::flame::flame:

After my Factory Style MY 12 Carbon Front Splitter Failed on my first high speed run a few weeks ago at Vmax 200 wasting my £295 entry fee  

Albert agreed to visit my tuners premises to inspect my car & splitter to see if it was a fitting error or splitter problem, After viewing the car & splitter Albert agreed to replace the splitter & the wheel arch liner that had ripped off with the splitter & under tray which was nice of him.

3 weeks without my car & Albert had dropped off a Front Splitter but not a wheel arch liner & with Jap Show at the weekend I was getting slightly annoyed but luckily my tuner took an arch liner off one of his own cars so that I could go Jap Show tomorrow.

But upon arrival this afternoon it's the wrong splitter

My car had the Factory Style MY12 Carbon Splitter with Carbon Undertray but it now has the KR Carbon front splitter with OE undertrays which looks like a Snow Plough IMHO!!!

Don't know if it's just a miss communication or just a complete FUKC UP but after wasting my £295 Vmax entry fee & then not having the car for 3 weeks I'm Slightly P!SSED!!!

Thanks Albert


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

The above Factory Style MY12 Carbon Splitter was changed to this Max Power Ricer looking splitter below which was not what I agreed on!!!

Thanks Albert


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry Damien, I paid a visit to SVM to have this sorted. We discussed a few options and I agreed that I was happy to assist with whichever route the customer took and left it in the hands of SVM to deal with you as you are their customer. As far as I knew we had everything confirmed and done for you. Didn't know this wasn't what you expected. I will speak to Amar tomorrow.


----------

